# Cat Quotes



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Post your favorite cat quotes here!

One of my favorites is the one in my signature -
"As every cat owner knows, nobody owns a cat."


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

The mathematical probability of a common cat doing exactly as it pleases is the one scientific absolute in the world. Lynn M. Osband

"The phrase 'domestic cat' is an oxymoron." --George Will

"Cats were put into the world to disprove the dogma that all things were created to serve man."--Paul Gray

and my absolute favourite:

A cat is a puzzle for which there is no solution.- Hazel Nicholson


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

In order to keep a true perspective of one's importance, everyone should have a dog that will worship him and a cat that will ignore him. - Dereke Bruce

If cats could talk, they wouldn't. - Nan Porter

If animals could speak, the dog would be a blundering outspoken fellow; but the cat would have the rare grace of never saying a word too much. - Mark Twain

The cat could very well be man's best friend but would never stoop to admitting it. - Doug Larson

I had been told that the training procedure with cats was difficult. It's not. Mine had me trained in two days. - Bill Dana

These are animals in general ...

All charming creatures are spoiled; it is the secret of their attraction. - Oscar Wilde

Animals are such agreeable friends - they ask no questions, they pass no criticisms. - George Eliot


----------



## Pretty-Kitty (Aug 25, 2004)

I don't know who wrote this but it was on someones keyring: The more I know about men, the more I love my cat. (Same here)


----------



## CasablancasChick (Sep 20, 2004)

'A cat isn't fussy - just so long as you remember he likes his milk in the shallow, rose-patterned saucer and his fish on the blue plate, from which he will take it and eat it off the floor' - Arthur Bridges

'Only cat lovers know the luxury of fur-coated, musical hot water bottles that never go cold' - Susanne Millen

And the one in my signature, which I saw on a greetings card.


----------



## Tonkmom64 (Oct 2, 2004)

cats reguard us as warm-blooded furniture


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Dogs have owners, cats have staff. 8)


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I was looking at a quotes page and I found some really neat/ funny ones so i thought i would share  :

Curiosity is the very basis of education and if you tell me that curiosity killed the cat, I say only the cat died nobly.
- Arnold Edinborough

"Cats don't like change without their consent."
- Roger A. Caras

"A cat allows you to sleep on the bed. On the edge."--Jenny de Vries

"Women and cats will do as they please, and men and dogs should relax and get used to the idea." :lol: kind steriotypical but still funny :wink: 


thats just a couple i liked lol i wont swamp you guys with quotes :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

"Since each of us is blessed with only one life, why not live it with a cat?" 
Robert Stearns

"Cats are always elegant." 
John Weitz

"If man could be crossed with the cat, it would improve man but deteriorate the cat." 
Mark Twain

"A cat has too much spirit to have no heart." 
Ernest Menault

"You can't look at a sleeping cat and be tense." 
Jane Pauley

"If there is one spot of sun spilling onto the floor, a cat will find it and soak it up." 
Joan Asper McIntosh

"Thousands of years ago, cats were worshipped as gods. Cats have never forgotten this." 
Anonymous

"Every dog has its day, but nights are reserved for cats." 
Unknown

"One small cat changes coming home to an empty house to coming home." 
Pam Brown


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Love them all.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

The cat could very well be man's best friend but would never stoop 
to admitting it
Curiousity killed the cat,but for a while I was a suspect 
Cats are smarter than dogs.You can't get 8 cats to pull a sled 
through snow 
The world belongs to cats you know,they let us own them just for show
Women and cats do as they please,and men and dogs had best learn to 
live with it
The difference between cats and dogs is that dogs come when called 
and cats take a message and get back to you
Cats are intended to teach us that not everything in nature has a 
function
If toast always lands butter-side down,and cats always land on their 
feet,what happens if you strap toast on the back of a cat and drop 
it?
The cat and its housekeeping staff reside here
You're nobody until you've been ignored by a cat
If you want the best seat in the house,you'll have to move the cat
Dogs have masters,cats have staff
No home is complete,without the pitter-patter of kitties feet
Cats seem to go on the principle that it never does any harm to ask 
for what you want
I have just been given a very engaging Persian Kitten . . . . and 
his opinion is that I have been given to him
It was soon noticed that when ever there was work to be done the cat 
could never be found
I would never wound a cat's feelings,no matter how downright 
aggressive I might be to humans
A cat that lives with a good family is used to being talked to tall 
the time 
Of all God's creatures there is only one that cannot be made the 
slave of the lash.That one is the cat.If man could be crossed with 
the cat it would improve man,but it would deteriorate the cat
Its hard to believe,but some people claim their cats are almost 
human - and they mean it as a compliment! 
Cats are rather delicate creatures and they have many different 
ailments,but I never heard of one who suffered from insomnia
Cats,like men,are flatterers
I can say with sincerity that I like cats . . . . A cat is an animal 
which has more human feelings than almost any other
A black cat dropped soundlessly from a high wall,like a spoonful of 
dark treacle and melted under the gate
We have cats the way other people have mice
You always ought to have tom cats arranged,you know - it makes 'em 
more companionable
Cats are a mysterious kind of folk.There is more passing in their 
minds than we are aware of
What cats most appreciate in a human being is not the ability to 
produce food which they take for granted but for his/her 
entertainment value
The cat.He walked by himself and all places were a like to him/her
A.L.Rowse is the only person I know who used to ring up one of his 
cats from the United States
They apparently had lively interchanges
The cat is hungry when a crust contents her.
If cats could talk,perhaps we'd find it just as hard to get along 
with thwm as we do with people
The cat would eat fish but would not wet her feet
Those who wish to pet and baby wild animals,''love'' them.But those 
who respect their natures and wish to let them live normal lives, 
love them more
Cats - a standing rebuke to behavioural scientists . . . . least 
human of all creatures
Isn't it wonderful how cats can win friends and influence people 
without ever reading a book
The trouble with cats is that they've got no tact
I think one reason we admire cats,those of us who do,is their 
proficiency in one-upmanship.They always seem to come out on top,no 
matter what they are doing - or pretend they do.Rarely do you see a 
cat discomfited.They have no conscience,and they never regret.Maybe 
we secretly envy them
When I play with my cat,who knows whether I do not make her more 
sport than she makes me?


----------

